# Yas Marina Blue wrap



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

What do you guys think of a Yas Marina Blue wrap for a MK3? I totally adore this BMW colour.. do you think it would suit the TT?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Suits the M3 better


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Would be awesome, even considered this as a custom colour...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Long as the BMW purists don't send you death threats. :mrgreen:


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Apparently the 3M Sky Blue Gloss wrap is a close match.. 



Will see how my EU referendum bet goes.. if I`m lucky, I`ll be soon shopping around! Hopefully pictures to follow


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Not too dissimilar to Nogaro blue. RussB on this forum has his TT in that colour. Looks amazing.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I checked Russ's Nogaro Blue - it looks good, I think that is a slightly darker shade.


----------

